# Cooler Master HAF 912 ADVANCED?any good



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

Im thinking of buying HAF 912 case,but i was wondering is there any better one's than that for around 60-80$?

i have a asustek computer inc m2n-e motherboard and i have a corsair 750w psu.

im going to purchase the case on ebay if you guys have any suggestions for good cases that wont overheat/have good air flow, etc....

thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

First of all that is a nice case and after rebate it is $49 at Newegg and we like Cooler Master cases around here...I would stop there. I am not sure how to answer "cases that won't overheat" because its really not the case on a mid size, but what you put in it and I would not be using a suspect Corsair Psu and then worry about over heating...some are made by very poor makers as Corsair makes nothing themselves and those are too hard to follow the maker changes. We like to recommend Seasonic and Xfx around here and depending on the gpu you choose, it is doubtful that you would really need 750 watts if you have a good quality psu.
COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i was looking at this 1----> New Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced Mid Tower Computer Case RC 912A KWN1 | eBay

is there a difference between them or?


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i will be getting a GeForce GTX 460


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Same case but with Newegg actually $4 less if you consider the rebate. You would do fine with a 550 watt XFX or Seasonic Psu.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

now im thinking of getting also a 140-120mm fan.what would you consider to be a decent fan and that wont make alot of noise aswell.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

vtech said:


> i will be getting a GeForce GTX 460


will i have any problem running the new gpu on my asustek computer inc m2n-e motherboard


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

vtech said:


> will i have any problem running the new gpu on my asustek computer inc m2n-e motherboard


Not if you upgrade the psu to something decent as suggested.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Personally I like Thermaltake:
Thermaltake Mobile Fan 12 AF0007 Case Fan. USB Powered, 12CM Adjustable Speed Fan With Retractable USB Cable - Newegg.com



vtech said:


> now im thinking of getting also a 140-120mm fan.what would you consider to be a decent fan and that wont make alot of noise aswell.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Well that coolermaster already has 2x120mm front & rear in push/pull -- usually that's all that's needed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You know I meant to check that good catch ChronoGeek, I use a lot of those cases and thought they usually do.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

^Of course having 3 fans doesn't hurt lol, and in that case is likely inaudible, as long as it can be speed controlled, but for 90% of systems I believe two good fans are enough.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It depends where the 3rd fan is. Fans on the side actually create issues as do top fans by interrupting the normal air flow. A good fan in the front blowing in and a rear exhaust fan is "as good as it gets".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
One 120mm in front & rear is commonly good. Fans mounted on side, or even top, can disrupt the desired front to rear airflow.


----------

